# Dura Ace Component Scratch Repair After Mild Crash



## Jeff Newton (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi there -

I hit a curb head-on and fell down and went boom. I could care less about the bruises on my elbow, but my Shimano Dura Ace shifters-brake levers and rear brake and derailleurs suffered some scratches-light gouging.

What is the best way to remove these scratches-gouges? They are fairly light, except on the name plates of the brake shifters.

Thanks!


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Scratches happen...best bet is to try to accept it and live with them. Otherwise try some sort of polish.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

File it flat, sand it with finer grades, then metal polish by hand or with a drill with attachment + polishing compound.

Or just live with it cause it's going to happen again, and again, and again.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

First time I took my new SuperSix to work for a lunch ride about a month after buying it, some lady slammed into it in the elevator with her gigantic purse, putting a nice gouge into the right shift/brake lever. It sucks, and I was pissed for 15 minutes or so, but don't sweat it too bad because it does happen.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

You can always replace it with Campy ;-)


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

Hahaha that's nothing.......replaced my Di2 rear deirailler $700+ on my first ride I fell over trying to avoid hitting something and stopped to quick couldn't get my foot released and well It's all scratched now......live with bro cuz its happened to 3 more times since and of course it was always on the right side.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Jeff Newton said:


> What is the best way to remove these scratches-gouges? They are fairly light, except on the name plates of the brake shifters.


Name plates on many if not all Shimano shifters are available as standard replacement parts.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

If you could care less about the elbow and bruises, why even bother asking about the scratches???

Of yes, the grammar police are on patrol!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I tried to buff out some fairly minor scratching on some Dura Ace pedals I had once- it really didn't work. Even though the pedals were silver, they apparently are anodized silver, so that when you try to buff through the scratches, you'll end up with a blotch that is distinclty different than the anodized silver color. Definitely looked worse.

Maybe - if you could really, really get the buffed out parts very shiny, it might look good. But look at those parts and now imagine trying to get everything buffed out perfectly. It would be like dental work.

The plastic parts can't be buffed at all without looking like crap, but they can maybe be replaced (I'm thinkig of the name plate on the shifters).

Sorry. The only way to keep a bike pristine is to not only take extreme care whenever you use it, but also not crash. Unfortunately, you crashed and you got some minor permanent damage. Heck, my Sram group is getting scratched just putting it in and out of my car (I carry it regularly w/ a fork mount in the back of my Suburban).


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

Used to sweat these things, till I went down hard and slid... Yea lost all my elbow skin and while the Shimano 105 levers still worked, both had lost a patch of that metal 'paint' over the plastic on the sides of the hoods. Ground off sliding on the concrete.

I bought Ultegra SL levers, seeing it as a time to upgrade while I licked my wounds (and waited for my crash replacement frame). I put the old 105s on my commuter and they have been on there for two years now and still work perfectly. I had worried that they might fail but they have not. I have since crashed (but not as bad as before) and the Ultegra levers are a bit scuffed on one side but I don't sweat it any more. As long as they work, and the frame aint broke, I'm good.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Those aren't scratches, they're patina.


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

which model/year are the shifters? the nameplates are typically in the $25 range (shipped) on eBay for the 7700 series. (I thought the newer designs didn't have nameplates, in which case it's the lever arms, which probably cost a bit more)

it's hard to keep rear der's looking perfect - they are just hanging out there and tend to get scraped/scratched - you can try polishing, but the polished spots do look different (as noted already above), but usually better than the scratches do...


----------



## errorunknown (Jun 10, 2012)

Leave it so when you crash a second time you don't feel soo bad. Think of the bike as a tool.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

errorunknown said:


> Think of the bike as a tool.


Yep, this puts it all in a nutshell.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

A friend & I were talking on a ride a few years ago. He just bought a new bike & I asked him if it was broken in yet. He said he didn't know & asked how do you know when a bike is broken in. I told him it has absolutely nothing to do with mileage or hours in the saddle. It isn't broken in until it gets its 1st scratch.

Congratulations.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Starting with a 250 grit sand paper, moving to a 400, 800, 1000, 2000... will eliminate the scratches. But, the parts will likely have a different finish - you'll see where it doesn't match, e.g. too bright, too something.


----------



## RobFL (Apr 22, 2012)

I recently crashed and scratched up my shifters, derailers and pedals. I did some research and read that clear nail polish works really well. After I get my bike back from the shop repairing all other damages, I am going to try it. Just got the clear nail polish from the dollar store over the weekend.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Deleted message


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

errorunknown;3984344 Think of the bike as a tool.[/QUOTE said:


> I fully agree if you're riding a Shimano equipped Specialized, Cannondale, Trek, etc., but but it's a work of art if you're riding a Campy equipped Colnago, Pinarello.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

MXL said:


> I fully agree if you're riding a Shimano equipped Specialized, Cannondale, Trek, etc., but but it's a work of art if you're riding a Campy equipped Colnago, Pinarello.


I'm riding a Campagnolo equipped De Rosa, and it's still a beautiful bicycle that rides like a dream, even with the chips in the paint and scratches on the components.

The enjoyment of a bicycle comes in the riding not the looking.


----------

